# Changes in a maiden mare- Is she close?



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

When does the vulva usually change color? My sister has been keeping a very close eye on her maiden mare, and has been taking pictures to track her progress. First I share of picture of Mommy to be before posting her lady parts :lol:

This was at the beginning of the month, her belly has been dropping lower recently. Her mother never really "dropped" before foaling so we don't really expect her to get the dropped look either. Her dam is on the other side of her 








This picture was taken April 12

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









This was taken April 14

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









A lot of color change in just 2 days, April 14 was her 320 day safe point

Her udder on April 15, but my sister is unable to test anything. Nothing but a drop or two when she gets ready to test her milk. But again, her mother didn't get a large udder and never gave anything until she was ready to pop baby out.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Extra information:

She is 18 years old this year (that is how long it has been now since my sister last did a foal watch, and at that time, all we ever did was check for wax or dripping milk. So all these other foaling checks are new to us :wink

Her dam is 27 years old, been getting anxious suddenly over her daughter in the last two days. Their stalls at night are across from each other so they can still see each other, but her mother is suddenly calling over to her daughter at night. 

Is she really close with her giggly butt (much more giggly than she has ever been in her chunckiest years), puffy relaxed vulva, constant tail flagging, and an overly attentive mother? Or is this one of those, hurry up and wait, just to keep my person sleepless for the next several weeks? :rofl:

At the barn she is boarded at, they have started a baby board making guesses on when she will foal


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

This was taken this morning









Do you think we have much longer to wait for this highly anticipated baby?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The inside of the vulva can go from pink to red the day of foaling, the udders don't look all the way full, but that doesn't necessarily mean any thing. This has been a weird year.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

It has been a weird year... and when my sister tried to get some fluids from her udder, she didn't get much but it was more opaque and uncomfortably sticky on her finger


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I couldn't get any from Toppa until the night she foaled.


----------



## horsecrazy84 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd say she's getting very close. But each mare is different, especially in maidens.
With Chanti she never waxed and didn't get her actual milk until Rebel was born but she was very restless, kept swinging her tail, and her vulva was very loose with just a slight bit of bleeding.

I'd say no longer than a week on your mare


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm,the foal certainly seems to be sitting pretty low;maybe getting into position?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

I hope she has a healthy foal soon, she is pretty miserable right now LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

*He came!!! Happy and healthy mom and baby*


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Congrats!! Love the little white tail part.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

CCH said:


> Congrats!! Love the little white tail part.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you. We are really excited about him 

If only Bigs wasn't making us wait so long. Glory has saved my sister from weeks of sleepless nights by foaling on day 329


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

What a cutie pie, congrats.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

look at all that chrome! he's gorgeous! congratulations.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

All tucked in for the night


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Look at those leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegs!!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, I LOVE that foal.......

Looks like he will be 15.2+....

Question, how long is his cannon bone???


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

SunnyDraco said:


> Thank you. We are really excited about him
> 
> If only Bigs wasn't making us wait so long. Glory has saved my sister from weeks of sleepless nights by foaling on day 329


That is one I would love to raise.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Awww, Congrats!!


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

:clap: :smile: :clap:aww such a cutie congratulations on the birth of your new foal, give mum an extra carrot from me :lol:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Congrats on the baby!


----------

